# Ridiculous signs :-)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

One aspect of humour which always reduces me to crying with laughter, is the ridiculous. Saw this today and it didn't fail.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

One here....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Not so silly but a signwriter with a sense of humour I think

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for you Dougie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Stupid signs*

Sorry no photo of this one. I work for a Housing Association and one of my fellow Housing Officers had a sign made up to warn drivers of the need to drive slowly as children would be playing in the courtyard. The sign read beware, slow children playing. Needless to say the sign has never gone up.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I have no photograpic evidence but I did see this sign with my own eyes (I think the important and informative part of the sign must have been removed - surely!)

"It is prohibited to throw stones at or otherwise deface this sign"

Vidura


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds a bit like the sign hanging under an otherwise not too low girder - "mind your head"


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

you mean like this????


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Again, no picture to support this, I didn't have the camera as I drove past the local Vet's surgery. Road menders had propped a temporary sign up under the Vet's window - 

"Caution, cats' eyes removed".


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

And another few.....


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My favourite....


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

No photo I'm sorry to say:

At Northampton General Hospital

Will Patients visiting
[align=center] the Contraception Clinic
[align=center]please use the back entrance​


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Camperian, that is brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## twizz (Mar 16, 2006)

In a Swedish Public loo:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't quite see the humour of the 1st one

But the 2nd, enter at your peril!

Tim


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think Group 4 were responsible for this. Perrhaps the key is under the mat.

Tim


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Would you fly from an airport that needs its own crematorium?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sign*

Odd










Funny So I thought with the sign above, so I took the shot, Amli Norway.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

vidura said:


> (*I think the important and informative part of the sign must have been removed - surely!)* "It is prohibited to throw stones at or otherwise deface this sign" Vidura


1, or better, 2 commas would put it right.


----------

